
Web Multicast Receiver API (multicast IP for the web) - feross
https://github.com/GrumpyOldTroll/wicg-multicast-receiver-api/blob/master/explainer.md
======
feross
"An API that allows web applications to join a multicast (S,G) and receive
authenticated, congestion-safe multicast IP traffic from services that offer
it. It provides:

\- per-packet authentication

\- an origin-based security model

\- protection against over-subscription

This lets browsers join in subscribing to popular live media events or file
downloads (software or pre-recorded media) that make use of multicast IP to
enable the efficient use of network and server resources."

------
phillipseamore
Similar work at the BBC: [https://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-pardue-quic-http-
mcast-05](https://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-pardue-quic-http-mcast-05)
([https://github.com/bbc/nghq](https://github.com/bbc/nghq))

